
Freeciv-web WebGL 3D engine competition - roschdal
https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-webgl-competition
======
roschdal
Hi everyone! Feel free to post suggestions about how an open source project
like Freeciv-web can encourage developers to help create a 3d engine for an
open source project!

~~~
MayorOfMonkeys
There's always the open source PlayCanvas Game Engine. Why re-invent the
wheel?
[https://github.com/playcanvas/engine](https://github.com/playcanvas/engine)

